
Aluminum is recycling’s new best friend, but it’s complicated - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/20862775/aluminum-recycling-water-tech-plastic-manufacturing-cocacola-pepsi-apple
======
rini17
No mention of whether BPA problem was solved. (All drinks contain acids which
attack aluminium, thus thin plastic lining is used inside cans. It is
suspected to be harmful to health.)

[https://www.treehugger.com/plastic/if-bpa-so-terrible-why-
ev...](https://www.treehugger.com/plastic/if-bpa-so-terrible-why-everybody-
still-drinking-beer-and-pop-out-bpa-lined-cans.html)

